# Lemo 2 builds and wicking...



## PeterHarris

i just rebuilt my lemo 2 and i thought a tank this good deserves a special place where we can share pics of our builds and wicking.

sadly i only realised this now, after building, so i dont have any pics for now.

but it seems the ideal coil is 24G, 6 wraps on a 2.5mm ID. (what is the ID of the built in coil?) becuase thats the one im refering to, i think its 2.5mm, maybe even 3mm

i had to build with 26G, as i dont have 24G.


oh and i wick with jap cotton, cut it 1-2mm wider than the outside diameter of the coil. and 1-2mm longer than to the deck, so my wick hangs over the deck if that makes sense, not just touching it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Come on. Don't be lazy, take it apart and rebuild it again....this time with pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

zadiac said:


> Come on. Don't be lazy, take it apart and rebuild it again....this time with pictures


nope  its got the last bit of "the daddler" juice in it - im sipping it like a fine wine...... being sad at the same time....


----------



## free3dom

Not going to repost it, but I'll link to my Lemo 2 build which can be found here 

Summary: 26G, 2.5mm ID, 6wraps, 0.82 Ohm

This seems to be my ideal coil for the Lemo 2 (nailed it on the first try ) - it has performed perfectly and I actually rebuilt a very similar one the second time around 
It helps that I had a few months of building experience on the original Lemo as this one works exactly the same

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Nice post @free3dom. Why did you choose to build a spaced coil over a contact coil?


----------



## VapingSquid

Mike said:


> Nice post @free3dom. Why did you choose to build a spaced coil over a contact coil?



If I @free3dom doesn't mind me taking a stab at this - I *think* it would be because it evens out the heating along the length of the cotton that is covered by the coil - reducing the intense and concentrated heat in the middle, and giving a more even heat across the coil - hopefully reducing dry hits or drying out in general. I need to give this a try as I get a dry hit when I chain vape my Lemo 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Curious. I've experimented with spaced coils - although I build them as contact coils and then stretch them, I find I get them nice and evenly spaced that way - but in hopes of controlling the temperature a bit. I prefer cool vapes and generally fight with wicking because I'm very sensitive to the taste of cotton etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Mike said:


> Nice post @free3dom. Why did you choose to build a spaced coil over a contact coil?





jl10101 said:


> If I @free3dom doesn't mind me taking a stab at this - I *think* it would be because it evens out the heating along the length of the cotton that is covered by the coil - reducing the intense and concentrated heat in the middle, and giving a more even heat across the coil - hopefully reducing dry hits or drying out in general. I need to give this a try as I get a dry hit when I chain vape my Lemo 2



It does provide better wicking, and so reduces the chance of dry hits - but that's not really why I do spaced coils, especially on the Lemo/Lemo 2 with which I've had no wicking issues at all 

My main reason for building spaced coils is twofold.

First, I find that it improves flavour somewhat (not much, but noticeable) probably due to the fact that airflow around the coil is better - also, when doing less than 10 wraps it gives you a nice wide coil 

Secondly, and most important for me is the fact that spaced coils seem to last longer for me - it does not gunk up as quickly as compressed coils do. On tanks I'm lazy and the more life I get out of a coil the better 

The key to spaced coils is to get the spacing as even as possible, which seems to prevent spitting (which I think happens due to hotspots when spacing is uneven). To do this I wrap para coils and remove one lead (grab it and pull on it while the para coil is still on whatever you wrapped around) - a fantastic method I learned from @Yiannaki which creates perfectly spaced coils

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike

Man I'm jonesing for a Lemo2 

Do you think a 3mm coil would fit? Nowadays my builds generally look like this - thicker, short vertical coils. I'm sure that'd (single coil of course) fit in a lemo right?


----------



## PeterHarris

Mike said:


> Man I'm jonesing for a Lemo2
> 
> Do you think a 3mm coil would fit? Nowadays my builds generally look like this - thicker, short vertical coils. I'm sure that'd (single coil of course) fit in a lemo right?
> 
> View attachment 26751


yea, i have seen vertical builds for the lemo2 - some even stuff the chimey with wicking and leave the inside of the coil clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

I had alot of issues with the lemo 2 at first on 26g and 28 not matter the diameter or spaced or closed.

What i recently found is that the jap cotton doesnt work for me. Organic cotton from dischem for some reason works like a charm. I have a 1.2 ohm build on 2mm 28g and havent had a single dry hit up to 18w vapour and flavour is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@Rafique we're gonna need a pic of the packet. Is it the beige one? And which jap cotton? JGD, Puff or other?


----------



## Rafique

Will post pics on my next build. Cant remember got it from a friend. Whats the difference between the cotton that comes with the subtank mini and the cotton in the lemo 2. The lemo 2 cotton also works perfect but the cotton that comes with the ST mini doesnt agree with my builds.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

I really don't know man. I've been tempted to buy a whole bag of Koh Gen Do for myself though. Rayon doesn't work well for me. Wicks great, but more of a cotton taste than cotton for me, so I can understand your frustration with different wick materials.


----------



## Rafique

I havent trued rayon yet but the only thing that works for me is organic cotton


----------



## free3dom

Mike said:


> Man I'm jonesing for a Lemo2
> 
> Do you think a 3mm coil would fit? Nowadays my builds generally look like this - thicker, short vertical coils. I'm sure that'd (single coil of course) fit in a lemo right?
> 
> View attachment 26751



3mm (and even bigger) coils, horizontal/vertical fit quite comfortably in the Lemo 1/2. 

The problem with vertical coils in an RTA though is the wicking - it's quite a process to get it wicked well since you can't put the wick through the coil as you would in a dripper, you have to wrap the coil. I've had mixed results 

But the coiling part is really easy - the Lemo 2 is a pleasure to coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I fired up the Lemo2 while on holiday this past week
Worked okay. But got some dry hits. Tried a new wick. Worked a bit better. Some dry hits still
Dont like the drip tip. Doesnt fit properly - too tight. The oRings got a bit damaged, lol.

Look, i love my Lemo1 and am sure I will also get to like the Lemo2 - but what I cannot stand about these tanks is that the wicking is inconsistent for me. Despite trying so many times on the Lemo1 i still sometimes get dry hits on longer puffs. And when it works, i have no idea why. 

I generally use 28g. And 2mm ID compressed coils. Around 1.0 to 1.2 ohms. And I dont use much power. Say 12 to 18 Watts. I wick mostly with Rayon but also got the same results with organic cotton. 

Maybe I need to try a bigger ID and 26g wire and a spaced coil and Japanese Cotton. Not sure though but these tanks dont give me much confidence in being able to get a consistent vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

I agree with you Silver the vape is inconsistent especially with the Lemo 2. When it does work it works lekker, but the Lemo 1 had better flavour and vape in my opinion. I think many people were ranting and raving that the new lemo is so good purely because of excitement but when it comes down to vape, I still reach for my subtank mini over the Lemo 2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lushen

I am with you on this one @Silver and @Rafique 
I have the Lemo 2 for two weeks now. I tried 2 different build, 28 Guage 2.5mm (1 Ohm) and 26 guage, 2.5mm (0.8 Ohm), both wicked with Rayon.

Whilst the Lemo vapes good, no dry hits, etc, I still reach for my SubTank because the flavour is just much better IMHO. The Lemo seems to be inconsistent at times with flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Silver said:


> I fired up the Lemo2 while on holiday this past week
> Worked okay. But got some dry hits. Tried a new wick. Worked a bit better. Some dry hits still
> Dont like the drip tip. Doesnt fit properly - too tight. The oRings got a bit damaged, lol.
> 
> Look, i love my Lemo1 and am sure I will also get to like the Lemo2 - but what I cannot stand about these tanks is that the wicking is inconsistent for me. Despite trying so many times on the Lemo1 i still sometimes get dry hits on longer puffs. And when it works, i have no idea why.
> 
> I generally use 28g. And 2mm ID compressed coils. Around 1.0 to 1.2 ohms. And I dont use much power. Say 12 to 18 Watts. I wick mostly with Rayon but also got the same results with organic cotton.
> 
> *Maybe I need to try a bigger ID *and 26g wire and a spaced coil and Japanese Cotton. Not sure though but these tanks dont give me much confidence in being able to get a consistent vape




YES and YES - i read the LEMO 2 like big ID coils, so i would say min 2.5, but preferable the same IS as the original coil. i think its 3mm.
when you wick it, just make sure its pushed back from the juice channel holes in the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I fired up the Lemo2 while on holiday this past week
> Worked okay. But got some dry hits. Tried a new wick. Worked a bit better. Some dry hits still
> Dont like the drip tip. Doesnt fit properly - too tight. The oRings got a bit damaged, lol.
> 
> Look, i love my Lemo1 and am sure I will also get to like the Lemo2 - but what I cannot stand about these tanks is that the wicking is inconsistent for me. Despite trying so many times on the Lemo1 i still sometimes get dry hits on longer puffs. And when it works, i have no idea why.
> 
> I generally use 28g. And 2mm ID compressed coils. Around 1.0 to 1.2 ohms. And I dont use much power. Say 12 to 18 Watts. I wick mostly with Rayon but also got the same results with organic cotton.
> 
> Maybe I need to try a bigger ID and 26g wire and a spaced coil and Japanese Cotton. Not sure though but these tanks dont give me much confidence in being able to get a consistent vape


My first and only try so far was a micro coil, 2.5 mm ID with 26g wire (if I remember correctly) and Native Wicks, at 1.1 ohms . I wicked it the way @freedom demonstrated in his link above. Made sure the wetted wicking was pushed away from the juice channels. Have now finished a whole tank at 20W without any dry hits or leaking. Flavour is great.
Did try the subtank mini, but flavour was sub par for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

@Andre I guess it boils down to taste buds and preferences 

I think I may have mastered the coiling and wicking for my SubTank, and still have a lot to learn on the Lemo to get the flavour working for me.
What I can agree with you on is "NO DRY HITS" at all. I chain vaped the Lemo 2 at 25-28watts (0.8 Ohm)and not a dry hit. The SubTank maxes at 23-24 watts (0.6 Ohm) and I guess I have learned to settle with that.


----------



## free3dom

As @PeterHarris and @Andre said, bigger IDs seem to work best with this device - in any case, I find bigger ID coils work best in most (if not all RTAs). I almost always build 2.5 or higher on my RTAs and leave 2.0 and lower for the RDAs 

There is one other unique aspect of the Lemo 2 that may (or may not) contribute to the dry hit problem - the top filling. All RTAs are heavily reliant on the vacuum inside the tank to properly feed juice through the channels to the wick. 
On most RTAs the fill hole is at the bottom for exactly this reason, the device is upside down when filling - once the fill hole is closed and the device is turned upright I think that the juice pushed the excess air out through the juice holes, creating a nice vacuum.

To achieve a similar result, I would recommend that after filling the and closing the fill hole, the device be turned upside down for a second or two (without opening the airflow). Then turn it right side up and wait until the juice settles before opening airflow. Also, if it's still not working, hold the device horizontal with one of the juice channels facing up and suck on it a few times (this draws the excess air out (a method I used with the kayfun on many occasions to prevent flooding). These are just some thoughts as I do not have any issues. Hopefully that, combined with larger ID coils will sort out some of the problems some have been having

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Guys, Ive just noticed something rather strange. I started getting dry hits after a new build, and as soon as I did that , I realised that i was not seeing any bubbles coming up for after each drag. I loosened the tank just a little, and viola, she started wicking fine. Might be something to look at!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Philip Dunkley said:


> Guys, Ive just noticed something rather strange. I started getting dry hits after a new build, and as soon as I did that , I realised that i was not seeing any bubbles coming up for after each drag. I loosened the tank just a little, and viola, she started wicking fine. Might be something to look at!!


very possible, although my tank is tight-like-a-tiger and still wicks leka. maybe you had some wicking in the juice hole/channel, and when you loosened it, it gave the gap needed for juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Lushen said:


> @Andre I guess it boils down to taste buds and preferences
> 
> I think I may have mastered the coiling and wicking for my SubTank, and still have a lot to learn on the Lemo to get the flavour working for me.
> What I can agree with you on is "NO DRY HITS" at all. I chain vaped the Lemo 2 at 25-28watts (0.8 Ohm)and not a dry hit. The SubTank maxes at 23-24 watts (0.6 Ohm) and I guess I have learned to settle with that.


Of course, I totally agree. If we all had the same taste and preferences it would be extremely boring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoRy13

The coil I have on mine is a 24g 8 wraps, 0.6ohms...wicking should just barely touch the base, vaping constant on 25watts, I've even cranked it up to 70watts with no dry hits.

I have however on one occasion got hectic leaking through the air slots, but I think that was because I over filled the tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Here is my build.

6 wraps, 3mm ID, 24G (0.5Ohm)












cut the jap cotton about 1-2mm wider than ID of the coil






take the top and bottom layer off the cotton (i find its papery and messes with the wicking)





cut the ends parallel with bottom outer base





push the wick down with the chimney and fasten the chimney - then move wick away from the side, ie toward the inside





wet the wick and double check that it not inside the juice channels.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

PeterHarris said:


> Here is my build.
> 
> 6 wraps, 3mm ID, 24G (0.5Ohm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut the jap cotton about 1-2mm wider than ID of the coil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take the top and bottom layer off the cotton (i find its papery and messes with the wicking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut the ends parallel with bottom outer base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> push the wick down with the chimney and fasten the chimney - then move wick away from the side, ie toward the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wet the wick and double check that it not inside the juice channels.


I use rayon same kanthal and id I noticed with lemo 2 more is more especially with wicking if I underwick it either dry burns or leaks get wicking right and its flavour in your face with awesome TH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman211991

Rafique said:


> I had alot of issues with the lemo 2 at first on 26g and 28 not matter the diameter or spaced or closed.
> 
> What i recently found is that the jap cotton doesnt work for me. Organic cotton from dischem for some reason works like a charm. I have a 1.2 ohm build on 2mm 28g and havent had a single dry hit up to 18w vapour and flavour is awesome.


24g with rayon 0.6 ohm coil not a dry hit up to 25Watts it's how you wick.


----------



## BuzzGlo

Need help getting burnt hits anywhere from 15w - 30w, 30w is really bad. 

1 ohm 28g kanthol 6 wraps. 

Is the coil too tight, I'm using normal cotton its a bit long but I go down the left and right of juice well from either side. I can see light from the juice well.


----------



## Mike

Looks like the cotton is double too thick and double too long.

Also what I've found out is 15W on one setup does not necessarily mean 15W on another. 20W on my dripper is around as strong as 35W on my Delta2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris

yea, if you are using normal organic cotton, less is more, you need to be able to pull the cotton through the coil without having to hold onto the deck, there must only be slight resistance.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@BuzzGlo here's a decent photo of some vertical coils I built. You can get away with WAY less cotton than you think. With tanks it becomes a balance between using enough cotton to prevent leaking without using so much that you get dry hits.

Note how the cotton is just slightly thinner than the coil.

View attachment 26751

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

I usually role the cotton between my palms, the way you do with when its cold, to round it out and thread it easy. I wanted to practice with organis before using the japanese cotton. 

Any advice on how to use the jappa? 

Organic isnt working for me flavour is not lekkah


----------



## Mike

Don't roll it between your palms.

Touch it as little as possible because your hands have oils on them. Don't place it on the table etc, pretend you're keeping it sterile. Cut one side at an angle and roll it into a point and then stick that through. There should be little resistance when you're sliding it into place and it should definitely not move the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

BuzzGlo said:


> I usually role the cotton between my palms, the way you do with when its cold, to round it out and thread it easy. I wanted to practice with organis before using the japanese cotton.
> 
> Any advice on how to use the jappa?
> 
> Organic isnt working for me flavour is not lekkah


dont roll your cotton, only the tip to get it through.
when you are rolling it, you are compacting it, and it swells when it gets wet - that probably why you getting a kak taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Mike said:


> @BuzzGlo here's a decent photo of some vertical coils I built. You can get away with WAY less cotton than you think. With tanks it becomes a balance between using enough cotton to prevent leaking without using so much that you get dry hits.
> 
> Note how the cotton is just slightly thinner than the coil.
> 
> View attachment 26751



Whats the silver things in the centre, are they hollow to allow airflow?


----------



## Mike

It's a different atty, it's the positive post weirdly enough.


----------



## BuzzGlo

will give it a try, thanx guys


----------



## Daniel

ja bigger ID works , 3mm 8 wraps 28g , tried the pancake wicking method works well no dry hits ....


----------



## WHITELABEL

I give up with this tank. Tried normal and spaced coils at 2.5 and 3mm. I've tried jap cotton and rayon. I've tried 3 different size pancake wicks and about 5 different size normal wick ranging from just touching the deck to filling the deck and just leaving the juice channel open. Convinced it's something with the vacuum not working. Sometimes I get through half a tank before the dry hits start, other times its every 3 or 4 hits and I have to keep priming it by blocking the air holes and suckling. Not sure if mine is defective or what. Dont even want to put it on the classifieds cause I don't want anyone else to have to deal with this POS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

@Gambit gonna inbox you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Gambit said:


> I give up with this tank. Tried normal and spaced coils at 2.5 and 3mm. I've tried jap cotton and rayon. I've tried 3 different size pancake wicks and about 5 different size normal wick ranging from just touching the deck to filling the deck and just leaving the juice channel open. Convinced it's something with the vacuum not working. Sometimes I get through half a tank before the dry hits start, other times its every 3 or 4 hits and I have to keep priming it by blocking the air holes and suckling. Not sure if mine is defective or what. Dont even want to put it on the classifieds cause I don't want anyone else to have to deal with this POS.



I feel your pain @Gambit and have had similar issues. 

I havent tried as much with the Lemo2 but ive tried a few times and its inconsistent. I get dryish hits halfway through the draw. On low power. I agree with you that it sometimes works for a bit (say half a tank) then it goes on the blink again. 

I persevered with the Lemo1 for a lot longer. Its now behaving quite well. Probably 70% of the time its fine but sometimes i get the dryish hits on that too. I would have stopped using it but i like the flavour I get from it with my menthol fruits. 

I know this could all very well be from user error in wicking but man, it shouldnt be this mysterious to get a consistent good vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Silver said:


> I feel your pain @Gambit and have had similar issues.
> 
> I havent tried as much with the Lemo2 but ive tried a few times and its inconsistent. I get dryish hits halfway through the draw. On low power. I agree with you that it sometimes works for a bit (say half a tank) then it goes on the blink again.
> 
> I persevered with the Lemo1 for a lot longer. Its now behaving quite well. Probably 70% of the time its fine but sometimes i get the dryish hits on that too. I would have stopped using it but i like the flavour I get from it with my menthol fruits.
> 
> I know this could all very well be from user error in wicking but man, it shouldnt be this mysterious to get a consistent good vape.


That's the thing, when it works, it works well flavour and vapour production is great, then all of a sudden it just stops wicking. Also I'm using 60vg juices so really shouldn't be any issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Gambit said:


> That's the thing, when it works, it works well flavour and vapour production is great, then all of a sudden it just stops wicking. Also I'm using 60vg juices so really shouldn't be any issue.



And Im using 50/50


----------



## BuzzGlo

last nyt I left my mod and tank on the dinner table sideways and it leaked out the air channels, Idk I was super excited about this tank at first i thort it was because i'm new that maybe idk how to wick properly, but its tuning now its turning into a pain. 5 wicks in a week all slightly singed. subtank mini has never had a dry it on the rba no matter how I wick.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I feel your pain @Gambit and have had similar issues.
> 
> I havent tried as much with the Lemo2 but ive tried a few times and its inconsistent. I get dryish hits halfway through the draw. On low power. I agree with you that it sometimes works for a bit (say half a tank) then it goes on the blink again.
> 
> I persevered with the Lemo1 for a lot longer. Its now behaving quite well. Probably 70% of the time its fine but sometimes i get the dryish hits on that too. I would have stopped using it but i like the flavour I get from it with my menthol fruits.
> 
> I know this could all very well be from user error in wicking but man, it shouldnt be this mysterious to get a consistent good vape.





Gambit said:


> That's the thing, when it works, it works well flavour and vapour production is great, then all of a sudden it just stops wicking. Also I'm using 60vg juices so really shouldn't be any issue.


Guys, I feel for you. If I have coiled and wicked a tank according to what is generally accepted as good and I get dry hits or leaking or the flavour is not good, that is the end of that tank. You have much more patience. 
The Lemo 2 is the first tank in a long time that I like. Wicked with Native Wicks. No dry hits, no leaking and good flavour so far on 60VG juice. Am on my second tank. Of course, never looking forward to the schlep of cleaning, drying and re-wicking.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Andre said:


> Guys, I feel for you. If I have coiled and wicked a tank according to what is generally accepted as good and I get dry hits or leaking or the flavour is not good, that is the end of that tank. You have much more patience.
> The Lemo 2 is the first tank in a long time that I like. Wicked with Native Wicks. No dry hits, no leaking and good flavour so far on 60VG juice. Am on my second tank. Of course, never looking forward to the schlep of cleaning, drying and re-wicking.


The number of times I've recoiled and rewicked this thing I'm pretty sure I should have stumbled on a working setup even if only by accident. Also way too many people having the same problem for it to be just a wicking thing. Going to replace all the o rings and try a couple more pancakes and spaced coils and if that doesn't work its going in the gorge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Guys, I feel for you. If I have coiled and wicked a tank according to what is generally accepted as good and I get dry hits or leaking or the flavour is not good, that is the end of that tank. You have much more patience.
> The Lemo 2 is the first tank in a long time that I like. Wicked with Native Wicks. No dry hits, no leaking and good flavour so far on 60VG juice. Am on my second tank. Of course, never looking forward to the schlep of cleaning, drying and re-wicking.



Thanks @Andre

You gave me an idea to try native wicks. I will try that next. I have only been using cotton and rayon in these tanks. 

I suppose the only reason I persevere is that the flavour is good and I like the way it tastes on the menthol fruity juices. So trying to get it right would be a win. 

But the trusty REOs with rm2s and Nuppins don't give me even an ounce of bother. At least that is reassuring. So I don't mind if I don't get these tanks right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Has anyone here tried koh gen do or puff? I'm sure I've asked this some place else, but I've been tempted to buy a lifetime supply of that stuff as rayon doesn't work for me and I'm back to using cotton balls

Also, eff loadshedding


----------



## free3dom

Mike said:


> Has anyone here tried koh gen do or puff? I'm sure I've asked this some place else, but I've been tempted to buy a lifetime supply of that stuff as rayon doesn't work for me and I'm back to using cotton balls
> 
> Also, eff loadshedding



Japanese cotton (KGD) is all I use in my RTAs - I love the stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mike said:


> Has anyone here tried koh gen do or puff? I'm sure I've asked this some place else, but I've been tempted to buy a lifetime supply of that stuff as rayon doesn't work for me and I'm back to using cotton balls
> 
> Also, eff loadshedding



Hi @Mike, i bought a little pack of japanese cotton from eciggies a while back. Not sure if its the same as Koh Gen Do but it looks very similar. Also has the layer on top and bottom that must be removed. Tried it once and quite liked it. Could not tell much difference at the time against organic cotton balls. But i think i must start using it again and try it on the tanks as well as the Native wicks like Andre does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Has anyone here tried koh gen do or puff? I'm sure I've asked this some place else, but I've been tempted to buy a lifetime supply of that stuff as rayon doesn't work for me and I'm back to using cotton balls
> 
> Also, eff loadshedding


Normal cotton (ball, rolls, organic, sterilized) has never worked for me - always get a horrible industrial taste. Japanese cotton is a little bit better, but have found that Native Wicks is the most neutral for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Guys, I feel for you. If I have coiled and wicked a tank according to what is generally accepted as good and I get dry hits or leaking or the flavour is not good, that is the end of that tank. You have much more patience.
> The Lemo 2 is the first tank in a long time that I like. Wicked with Native Wicks. No dry hits, no leaking and good flavour so far on 60VG juice. Am on my second tank. Of course, never looking forward to the schlep of cleaning, drying and re-wicking.



Well guess what, I took a tip from @Andre - and so far its working like a champ!

I rewicked the Lemo2 with Native Wicks this afternoon. And so far its vaping extremiely well with no dry hits. The flavour is even crisper than with Rayon and I am getting a richer flavour. 

Not sure if its the Native Wicks or just a lucky wicking but I will take it and am happy. 

Thanks @Andre! Im getting a really good Strawberry Ice vape now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHITELABEL

I'm making progress too, seems like a vacuum issue with mine. If I close airflow, open fill hole, close fill hole, open air flow it wicks again. Have to do this about twice per tank of juice, but at least it's working. I've swapped out o rings so not sure what the issue is, but going to keep fiddling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hope you get it right @Gambit!


----------



## Silver

By the way, does anyone else get the Lemo2 not sitting flush on their Smok M50 (mini dragon)

I would say mine is about 1mm off. 




Vapes fine though. Not sure if I should be concerned? About stripping threads or damaging anything?

Paging @free3dom ... And other mini dragon vapers


----------



## PeterHarris

Silver said:


> By the way, does anyone else get the Lemo2 not sitting flush on their Smok M50 (mini dragon)
> 
> I would say mine is about 1mm off.
> 
> View attachment 26987
> 
> 
> Vapes fine though. Not sure if I should be concerned? About stripping threads or damaging anything?
> 
> Paging @free3dom ... And other mini dragon vapers


mine is the same on the cloupor mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> By the way, does anyone else get the Lemo2 not sitting flush on their Smok M50 (mini dragon)
> 
> I would say mine is about 1mm off.
> 
> View attachment 26987
> 
> 
> Vapes fine though. Not sure if I should be concerned? About stripping threads or damaging anything?
> 
> Paging @free3dom ... And other mini dragon vapers



I have that with my M50 as well, both the Lemo and the SubTank mini have about 1mm of clearance. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about and I have not run into any problems with any of these tanks on the device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> I have that with my M50 as well, both the Lemo and the SubTank mini have about 1mm of clearance. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about and I have not run into any problems with any of these tanks on the device



Thanks @free3dom. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Hey guys if my coild resistance starts jumping around what does that mean. 

Like it starts at 1.3 ohm i fire it jumps to 3.2 and everything in between. changes every sec or 2. it just started doing this randomly


----------



## Silver

BuzzGlo said:


> Hey guys if my coild resistance starts jumping around what does that mean.
> 
> Like it starts at 1.3 ohm i fire it jumps to 3.2 and everything in between. changes every sec or 2. it just started doing this randomly



What atty and mod?

Either your coil is loose or your mods ohm reader has had too much to drink. Those would be my best guesses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

I don't have a lemo 2 but I'm guessing your post screws are not tightened properly. 

This usually gives fluctuations in ohm readings. 

Or, you have a short some where. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Silver said:


> What atty and mod?
> 
> Either your coil is loose or your mods ohm reader has had too much to drink. Those would be my best guesses



lemo 2 running on a 30w istick...

suppose that would make sense i did change it from the top screws to the side. leads are a bit small does go all the way to the other side

2morrow is my 60 days cig free and vaping, Its my third coil, i'm still very much noob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

BuzzGlo said:


> Hey guys if my coild resistance starts jumping around what does that mean.
> 
> Like it starts at 1.3 ohm i fire it jumps to 3.2 and everything in between. changes every sec or 2. it just started doing this randomly


@Riaz is correct, check that the screws are nice and snug. After firing the coil for the first time the coil usually works itself loose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio

Interesting thread, kept wondering why so many people complained about dry hits on the lemo 2 as I've been getting the awesome flavour hit after hit with just abit of leakage when refilling, only to find out this evening I somehow I misplaced the bottom o ring which explains the leaking and now after replacing the seal, I understand what the complaints are about. But loosening the tank abit solved this problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Richio said:


> Interesting thread, kept wondering why so many people complained about dry hits on the lemo 2 as I've been getting the awesome flavour hit after hit with just abit of leakage when refilling, only to find out this evening I somehow I misplaced the bottom o ring which explains the leaking and now after replacing the seal, I understand what the complaints are about. But loosening the tank abit solved this problem.



That is most interesting @Richio 
So when you put it together do you just not screw the top on tight?


----------



## Richio

@Silver I screw it on just till I can feel it starting to get tight. If I feel the flavour getting less or a dry hit coming along, just loosen the tank abit. The o ring actually works brilliantly in preventing leaking but at the same time it ruins the product, tightening it too too much blocks the juice channels.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Started getting dry hits on the Lemo 2 late last week, and wicked and re-wicked it multiple times with multiple different methods. I am on Max VG, which is like syrup in this cold whether. What I have noticed (compared to the Lemo 1):

I don't get the little air bubble going up after every two or three drags.
When turning the Lemo 2 on its side, I get one or two BBIIIGGG AASSS bubbles going up, and then obviously no dry hits ... but I constantly need to "prime the wick manually" using the above method, which is not ideal.

So for those that understand how the vacuum is supposed to work, does this mean there is too much or too little wick?

Thanks


----------



## PeterHarris

LandyMan said:


> Started getting dry hits on the Lemo 2 late last week, and wicked and re-wicked it multiple times with multiple different methods. I am on Max VG, which is like syrup in this cold whether. What I have noticed (compared to the Lemo 1):
> 
> I don't get the little air bubble going up after every two or three drags.
> When turning the Lemo 2 on its side, I get one or two BBIIIGGG AASSS bubbles going up, and then obviously no dry hits ... but I constantly need to "prime the wick manually" using the above method, which is not ideal.
> 
> So for those that understand how the vacuum is supposed to work, does this mean there is too much or too little wick?
> 
> Thanks


i know everyone says the wick must just touch the base, i dont agree with this.

1 - cut your wick so that its even with the outside of the base.
2 - push the chimney over the wick and down
3 - screw chimney on, just snug, not tight, but not loose (just snug)
4 - you will see the wick has moved to the side, as the chimney moved it, just move it back to the center, dont push the wick away from the juice channel, leave it there.




wicking just moved back to center.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan

PeterHarris said:


> i know everyone says the wick must just touch the base, i dont agree with this.
> 
> 1 - cut your wick so that its even with the outside of the base.
> 2 - push the chimney over the wick and down
> 3 - screw chimney on, just snug, not tight, but not loose (just snug)
> 4 - you will see the wick has moved to the side, as the chimney moved it, just move it back to the center, dont push the wick away from the juice channel, leave it there.
> View attachment 27004


I used this method before. And I think, if I remember correctly, I got the best results. Or actually it might have been the Kayfun Bunny ears method, which has the same end result in terms of amount of wicking and location of wick.
Tank is almost empty so will rewick using this method.
Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

the reason this is best, is if your air pressure somehow does not work, there is a bit of wick in the channel and it will pull the juice in, regardless of air pressure balance

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan

PeterHarris said:


> i know everyone says the wick must just touch the base, i dont agree with this.
> 
> 1 - cut your wick so that its even with the outside of the base.
> 2 - push the chimney over the wick and down
> 3 - screw chimney on, just snug, not tight, but not loose (just snug)
> 4 - you will see the wick has moved to the side, as the chimney moved it, just move it back to the center, dont push the wick away from the juice channel, leave it there.
> 
> View attachment 27004
> 
> 
> wicking just moved back to center.....


This still gave me serious dry hits. Rewicked, again, but cut the wick just on the outside of the deck. Screwed on the bottom piece of the chimney, and left the wick as is. No dry hits so far

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

about four builds down this is working for me, Japanese cotton pretty thinly cut extending to the edge of the base taken down to the juice wells, vaping a 0.9 ohm at 15w no dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith Milton

Just coiled another Lemo2 build 

Done a 30 gauge 6 wrap Clapton build on the Lemo2 sitting on a KBOX regulated box at 35watts







Cut the KGD cotton level or inline with the Deck





Juiced and ready to be Vaped, in all it's glory.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike

So I picked one of these up today from @Melinda and @Derick. Stock build and wicking is running great at 20W. Pretty damn impressive. Looking forward to what else it has in store for me, exactly the kind rta I was looking for. A little more thirsty than I expected, been through 3 tanks today, but it might just be that the flavour is so damn good that I can't keep it out of my hands!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BuzzGlo

Mike said:


> So I picked one of these up today from @Melinda and @Derick. Stock build and wicking is running great at 20W. Pretty damn impressive. Looking forward to what else it has in store for me, exactly the kind rta I was looking for. A little more thirsty than I expected, been through 3 tanks today, but it might just be that the flavour is so damn good that I can't keep it out of my hands!



Mmmm I got mine second had could someone post a pic of the stock build.


----------



## free3dom

BuzzGlo said:


> Mmmm I got mine second had could someone post a pic of the stock build.



You can see the stock coil in the pictures of my initial review post here


----------



## LandyMan

Rebuilt with smaller ID, 26AWG, 6 wraps. No more dry hits. I think the big ID like the coil it ships with might be causing dry hits on the High VG liquids

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris

What ID did you go with ?


----------



## LandyMan

PeterHarris said:


> What ID did you go with ?


I went from 3.2 down to 2.4. Running 2.4, 26AWG on all my tanks and RDAs now. Gives the best flavour for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

LandyMan said:


> I went from 3.2 down to 2.4. Running 2.4, 26AWG on all my tanks and RDAs now. Gives the best flavour for me


thanks, ill give that a try on my next build.


----------



## LandyMan

PeterHarris said:


> thanks, ill give that a try on my next build.


Cool, and wicked your way cutting the wick on the outside rim of the base, screw on chimney and just straightening out the wick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> I went from 3.2 down to 2.4. Running 2.4, 26AWG on all my tanks and RDAs now. Gives the best flavour for me


Maybe you are right. Mine is running on a 2.5 mm ID micro coil - no problems.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Maybe you are right. Mine is running on a 2.5 mm ID micro coil - no problems.


I think what we forget is the fact that the ID is bigger will automatically introduce more wicking material, potentially creating dry hits.

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> I think what we forget is the fact that the ID is bigger will automatically introduce more wicking material, potentially creating dry hits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



Bit confused by this @LandyMan - how does introducing more wick give dry hits?
Not saying you are wrong - but just confused
I thought if there is not enough wick, the juice dries up and thats where the dry hits could come from - 

but if there is too much wick... i never thought that could also give dry hits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> Bit confused by this @LandyMan - how does introducing more wick give dry hits?
> Not saying you are wrong - but just confused
> I thought if there is not enough wick, the juice dries up and thats where the dry hits could come from -
> 
> but if there is too much wick... i never thought that could also give dry hits?


Lol. Not sure I am right either  With thicker juices and more wick, it takes longer for the liquid to reach the coil, resulting in dry hits when you take long drags or chain vape. At least that's what my logic is telling me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Bit confused by this @LandyMan - how does introducing more wick give dry hits?
> Not saying you are wrong - but just confused
> I thought if there is not enough wick, the juice dries up and thats where the dry hits could come from -
> 
> but if there is too much wick... i never thought that could also give dry hits?


I think what's happening is that the juice can't saturate the wick fast enough, this would be a limitation of the juice channels, not the wick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> I think what's happening is that the juice can't saturate the wick fast enough, this would be a limitation of the juice channels, not the wick.


It's a combination of the two in my opinion. When squonking max VG vs 50/50 on the REO with the atty top open you can see the difference in saturation time between the two liquids. So when more wick is introduced, the max VG will take even longer to saturate


----------



## free3dom

Spot on @LandyMan !

It is a balance between the amount of wick and the amount of liquid that the juice channels can deliver per drag. For devices with bigger juice channels you can have a lot of wick because so much more juice is delivered to it every time you take a drag. For those with smaller channels the amount of juice that is introduced is not enough to fully saturate the wick.

Remember that juice only gets to the wick while drawing air out, not after you stop sucking on the device. So each draw needs to deliver the correct amount of liquid to the wick in order to fully saturate it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> It's a combination of the two in my opinion. When squonking max VG vs 50/50 on the REO with the atty top open you can see the difference in saturation time between the two liquids. So when more wick is introduced, the max VG will take even longer to saturate


Makes perfect sense, so again, less is more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

We're forgetting about capillary action as well. 

Bigger coil - more wick and better wicking. 

Increased cotton "density" - worse wicking and can cause dry hits. 

This whole thing is a balancing act which can prove pretty damn tricky. Touch wood however, I can chain vape at 25W with no problems or dry hits.


----------



## LandyMan

Mike said:


> Bigger coil - more wick and better wicking.



Not with higher VG juices as discussed above in my opinion


----------



## Mike

LandyMan said:


> Not with higher VG juices as discussed above in my opinion



That's not been my experience with 70/30 - perhaps max VG is different. We should also remember that wicking improves as we vape, as the liquid becomes less viscous as it heats up as well as improving the capillary action.


----------



## LandyMan

Mike said:


> That's not been my experience with 70/30 - perhaps max VG is different. We should also remember that wicking improves as we vape, as the liquid becomes less viscous as it heats up as well as improving the capillary action.


Up to 70/30 mine's been ok. 80 and up is a big problem for me on the big ID coils

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the replies on this @LandyMan, @free3dom ,@BumbleBee and @Mike

So it seems then that one also has to pick the right ID for your coil based on the device at hand and not just on what you prefer...

My original logic was that for lower power - say up to 20W, you can get away with 1.5mm ID for a crisp vape. 
Then as you increase the power, you typically need a bigger ID to get more wick because it vaporises more and it will need more juice. But what you are saying is that if you go too big, it may not wick properly with heavy VG juice.

I suppose my logic was for drippers and not tanks.

These tanks are quite confusing... lol

PS - Getting dry hits again on my Lemo2 and I changed nothing. Just refilled. Sigh.... and Im using 50/50. Its a 2mm ID coil (1.1 ohms) using Native Wicks. Had a tank and a half of brilliant vaping. Now its going back to its old ways... So fickle.... or maybe I am too judgemental. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PPS - none of the Reos are dry hitting... 
(reaches for a Reo and takes a satisfying Lime Ice long lung hit vape on the Nuppin)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> PPS - none of the Reos are dry hitting...
> (reaches for a Reo and takes a satisfying Lime Ice long lung hit vape on the Nuppin)


That's for sure @Silver. Fell in love with Jane again after struggling with the Lemo's dry hits. Built the same duals in the Odin and she is fantastic. Been through 4 bottles in the last 2 days, with the Goblin and Lemo inbetween

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I had a chap come into the shop today. He'd built a coil on his Lemo 2 with 28g Kanthal and wicked it with cotton. He showed me photos of the build with what looked like a 3.5 or 4mm ID. Not sure how many wraps he had on there, looked like 4, maybe 5, the coil came out at 1.3 ohms. After wicking you could hardly see the coil. I laughed and told him that would never work. Then he hands me his IPV set to 27w and says, "try it".

He had it loaded with SkyBlue Ambrosia, I popped my drip tip on there and took a few long pulls, getting myself ready for a dry hit. I was quite surprised, Ambrosia never tasted to good, and the dry hit never came. Maybe this guy is just lucky, he's just started rebuilding

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> I had a chap come into the shop today. He'd built a coil on his Lemo 2 with 28g Kanthal and wicked it with cotton. He showed me photos of the build with what looked like a 3.5 or 4mm ID. Not sure how many wraps he had on there, looked like 4, maybe 5, the coil came out at 1.3 ohms. After wicking you could hardly see the coil. I laughed and told him that would never work. Then he hands me his IPV set to 27w and says, "try it".
> 
> He had it loaded with SkyBlue Ambrosia, I popped my drip tip on there and took a few long pulls, getting myself ready for a dry hit. I was quite surprised, Ambrosia never tasted to good, and the dry hit never came. Maybe this guy is just lucky, he's just started rebuilding


Sounds about right. Ambrosia is 50/50 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

I need to get these tanks wicked right...
Nice story @BumbleBee


----------



## Mike

Tbh I've been getting flavour almost as good as a Magma / PV any other dripper I've tried in my one. I keep wondering how good the Taifun must be if it's better than this!!!


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the replies on this @LandyMan, @free3dom ,@BumbleBee and @Mike
> 
> So it seems then that one also has to pick the right ID for your coil based on the device at hand and not just on what you prefer...
> 
> My original logic was that for lower power - say up to 20W, you can get away with 1.5mm ID for a crisp vape.
> Then as you increase the power, you typically need a bigger ID to get more wick because it vaporises more and it will need more juice. But what you are saying is that if you go too big, it may not wick properly with heavy VG juice.
> 
> I suppose my logic was for drippers and not tanks.
> 
> These tanks are quite confusing... lol
> 
> PS - Getting dry hits again on my Lemo2 and I changed nothing. Just refilled. Sigh.... and Im using 50/50. Its a 2mm ID coil (1.1 ohms) using Native Wicks. Had a tank and a half of brilliant vaping. Now its going back to its old ways... So fickle.... or maybe I am too judgemental. Lol.



I don't really think tanks are that difficult to build for and there is room for variation in how you coil/wick all of them 

It does seem that there is something a bit weird going on with the Lemo 2 in this regard though - it sounds like for some people it is being way more difficult than it should be. Personally I haven't run into any trouble with mine, but too many users are having issues for me to dismiss it as "they're doing it wrong". There might be some design problem that is making this device behave poorly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

I wonder if there are variations between batches... Might be worthwhile comparing a problem one and good one up close?


----------



## BumbleBee

I don't have a Lemo 2 but I do have a first gen Lemo Drop. From what I have seen the build deck, juice channels and chimney is identical, the only real difference between the two is the top filling and air flow control. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I don't have a Lemo 2 but I do have a first gen Lemo Drop. From what I have seen the build deck, juice channels and chimney is identical, the only real difference between the two is the top filling and air flow control. Can someone confirm this?



I have the Lemo1 (not the drop) and the Lemo2
I havent examined them very closely side by side but I think the chimney section on the Lemo2 is a bit wider. Ie a slightly wider vaporisation chamber. I may be wrong thats just how it looks to me

Maybe i can do some measurements tomorrow..... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> I don't really think tanks are that difficult to build for and there is room for variation in how you coil/wick all of them
> 
> It does seem that there is something a bit weird going on with the Lemo 2 in this regard though - it sounds like for some people it is being way more difficult than it should be. Personally I haven't run into any trouble with mine, but too many users are having issues for me to dismiss it as "they're doing it wrong". There might be some design problem that is making this device behave poorly


Same here, I am amazed at how peeps really hate the Lemo2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I have the Lemo1 (not the drop) and the Lemo2
> I havent examined them very closely side by side but I think the chimney section on the Lemo2 is a bit wider. Ie a slightly wider vaporisation chamber. I may be wrong thats just how it looks to me
> 
> Maybe i can do some measurements tomorrow..... Lol


Ah yes, you have new measuring toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Same here, I am amazed at how peeps really hate the Lemo2.



@Andre, what are the specs again of your coil in your Lemo2?
I know you are using Native Wicks
What power are you vaping on?
And what juices have you tried?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre, what are the specs again of your coil in your Lemo2?
> I know you are using Native Wicks
> What power are you vaping on?
> And what juices have you tried?


The coil according to the iStick 50W is 1.0 ohm. Do not remember the gauge of the Kanthal or how many wraps, but it is a 2.5 mm ID.
This is only a sideshow for me - been standing for a few days now, waiting to be rewicked. Have vaped Limelight at 20 to 25 W and Lemoberry at 15 W in there without any problems. Good flavour and no dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Here's an interesting wicking method for those interested..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Here's an interesting wicking method for those interested..



Interesting, thanks. Shall try it.


----------



## zadiac

If it wasn't for the airflow, I'd get one, but tested a friend's one and the airflow is too restricted for me, even wide open. Otherwise I think it's a great tank.


----------



## Ashley A

Here's another helpful link @saiman. 1 ofcthem has to work


----------



## Mike

@Ashley A same thing sadly - but I'm curious about it!!!


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> I went from 3.2 down to 2.4. Running 2.4, 26AWG on all my tanks and RDAs now. Gives the best flavour for me


This is the winner for me. Gone through about 8 tanks, only one of them 50/50, the rest Max VG, on Cloupor Mini at 25W, M65 at 25W and the M80 at 350F/25W, and not a single dry hit


----------



## BumbleBee

I tried that diamond cut wick last night, got my first ever dry hit on my SubTank Mini, and this with 60vg juice


----------



## Mike

Using that diamond wick now, but still ended up using too little wick. Can chain vape at 17.5W but some hesitation is needed at 20W.


----------



## stevie g

using the Lemo 2 on a temperature control device 90vg... Clouds and flavour are insane and so is the dry hit protection 

can run it on 50W 460F no issues. Haven't had a dry hit since I bought it a week ago but that would be thanks to TC


----------



## Barak

Just did my first build on the lemo. 26, 5 wraps, 0,6ohms with rayon at 25watts. Been smoking the whole night without problems. Will see how it continues. So far im very happy with the lemo. Top filling is bullshit tho. And the fact that you cant change anything while its filled is also a bit bullshit. Other than that, im happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Barak said:


> Just did my first build on the lemo. 26, 5 wraps, 0,6ohms with rayon at 25watts. Been smoking the whole night without problems. Will see how it continues. So far im very happy with the lemo. Top filling is bullshit tho. And the fact that you cant change anything while its filled is also a bit bullshit. Other than that, im happy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad you been smoking without problems @Barak 
I gave that up over 18 months ago

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Barak

Silver said:


> Glad you been smoking without problems @Barak
> I gave that up over 18 months ago


Goddamn man. I am still use to the normal lingo. Vaping my dear friends. I meant vaping. 

no problems with dry hits etc, but its leaking like a *****. might have used a little too much rayon. Currently my Subtank mini rba base is busted and only eciggies sells them, but the shipping costs just as much as the base, so now the lemo 2 is the only thing i can build on to start the building process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

my Lemo 2 is built as follows.
3mm dia.
28awg nickel 200
10 wraps
Koh gen do


clouds as good as my billow. The trick to no dry hits is don't use rayon lol.

I hate rayon with a passion.


----------



## picautomaton

Been using my Lemo 2 for almost a month on the same build that it came with (0.6ohm @ 12w) and +- a tank a day. I'm a bit worried when I have to build a new coil / wick as it will be my first build. The flavour is starting to feel a bit bland so I think I need to do it soon. My worry is that if it don't work I'll be left with my Twisp Clearo and REjuve Vape Pen which have nothing on the Lemo 2 / iStick 30. I may need to look at getting a Subtank Mini / Nano or an RDA unit.


----------



## pimcowboy

Gambit said:


> I give up with this tank. Tried normal and spaced coils at 2.5 and 3mm. I've tried jap cotton and rayon. I've tried 3 different size pancake wicks and about 5 different size normal wick ranging from just touching the deck to filling the deck and just leaving the juice channel open. Convinced it's something with the vacuum not working. Sometimes I get through half a tank before the dry hits start, other times its every 3 or 4 hits and I have to keep priming it by blocking the air holes and suckling. Not sure if mine is defective or what. Dont even want to put it on the classifieds cause I don't want anyone else to have to deal with this POS.


TRY THE VIDEO ON RIP TRIPPER , IT SOLVED ALL THE ISSUES ON MY LEMO


----------



## WHITELABEL

pimcowboy said:


> TRY THE VIDEO ON RIP TRIPPER , IT SOLVED ALL THE ISSUES ON MY LEMO


Thanks bro i'll get right on that, why you yelling at me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rafique

Sprint said:


> my Lemo 2 is built as follows.
> 3mm dia.
> 28awg nickel 200
> 10 wraps
> Koh gen do
> 
> 
> clouds as good as my billow. The trick to no dry hits is don't use rayon lol.
> 
> I hate rayon with a passion.



Whats yours ohms on this build, seems like its much over 1, Am I correct ? How many watts you running it at ?
Last question, will same setup work on standard Kanthal


----------



## stevie g

yes it will work on kanthal. It comes out to .12 ohms I put the mod on 50w and temp on 460- 480F so it ramps up super fast but levels out at the set temp. I can take a long draw until the 10s protection kicks in and it is a smooth tasty vape.


----------



## nemo

Saw a review on the tank and for the life of me cant remember who's, if I find it I will post a link. However, he noted that by tightening the tank down hard the oring was being flattened and restricting the juice holes. he slightly backed off on how tight it was and it was bubbling each time after a hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

impossible there isn't an oring near the juice well holes.


----------



## stevie g

if your juice is too heavy on VG add a ml or two of saline solution.


----------



## capetocuba

Never ever had a dry hit on my Lemo 2, use pancake (fan wick) onto deck, not down juice channels. Vaped high VG too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## nemo

Sprint said:


> impossible there isn't an oring near the juice well holes.


Sorry I seem to have used the incorrect terminology it appears to be a silicone gasket.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

At a breakfast this morning, @Yiannaki helped me to wick my Lemo2 beautifully.

Thanks Yiannaki. It's working like a charm.

I was getting dry hits on longer draws. I tried several methods but to no avail.

Yiannaki trained me on his method of pancake wicking. He did it in front of me and showed me slowly what he was doing.

We used Rayon so quite a lot and quite tight. Nice bunny aerials :




Then, before blowing the wicks on either end he prodded them first to get the basic shape. That was the part I did not do before.




Not shown he then lubed it up and cuts off the unused top parts.

@Yiannaki, I am halfway through the second tank of Paulie's guava juice and not a single hint of dry hitting.

Your method of thinning the wick seems to be the key. Working very well. And Paulie's guava is thick. 70 % VG. I am impressed.

You have breathed new life into my Lemo2. And I love the way the Lemo2 can be refilled without disconnecting the tank. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff&Pass

Mike said:


> So I picked one of these up today from @Melinda and @Derick. Stock build and wicking is running great at 20W. Pretty damn impressive. Looking forward to what else it has in store for me, exactly the kind rta I was looking for. A little more thirsty than I expected, been through 3 tanks today, but it might just be that the flavour is so damn good that I can't keep it out of my hands!


I have heard very good reviews on the Lemo's...seems to all check out....enjoy the Vape mate, good times ahead for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Great job @Silver and @Yiannaki (All I can think when I type that is Yiayia). The Lemo2 doesn't get enough love - I've got 2 now, one's got a 0.8ohm build on a mech and has gone dryish once (out of 10 or so fills) my other I run from 17.5-25W and things hint at dry once every couple of tanks and I that's vaping from 70/30 to max vg.

@Puff&Pass I now have two  Both doing well!

For those who missed this cutie

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Mike said:


> Great job @Silver and @Yiannaki (All I can think when I type that is Yiayia). The Lemo2 doesn't get enough love - I've got 2 now, one's got a 0.8ohm build on a mech and has gone dryish once (out of 10 or so fills) my other I run from 17.5-25W and things hint at dry once every couple of tanks and I that's vaping from 70/30 to max vg.
> 
> @Puff&Pass I now have two  Both doing well!



Thanks @Mike 

I agree, the Lemo2 is a good device. Lovely to fill with the esternal fill port and easy to adjust the airflow. 

I need to vape on it more but initial findings I have had is that the Lemo1 is still my preferred flavour tank. I find it a bit crisper or as @free3dom so appropriately described - its "edgy". I find that crispness nicer for me for the fruity menthol vapes where I like the menthol burn. (Lowish power, lomg restrictive lung hits) By comparison, the Lemo2 seems to be a bit more smooth - i dont get the same menthol bite. I am expecting it to be better for the more complex mixes like the desserts. Just my feeling and I probably wont test it thoroughly for desserts because I am not a dessert fan. 

Anyhow, its still very good and the smaller tank size of the lemo2 is not a problem given the easier fill procedure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike

I was full on drippers until recently so I've not yet had a chance to try a L1 (Or even things like the new Kayfuns etc). I find it sad that the single coil RTA with nice adjustable airflow is becoming so rare (All I can think about is how there needs to be some advancement in terms of juice flow control). I'm hugely sensitive to the taste of cotton and got really, really good at wicking on my drippers, but gosh I can run a through a few tanks of juice before I even need to think of changing up the cotton. I enjoy that they're mostly simple and that I don't have to fiddle too much with my stupid hands.

I think I might have to fire up some drippers again and try see what you mean. That might be why my fruit punch vape suddenly became too round a while back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Another great single coil tank is the Taifun GT 2. Very similar to the Lemo1 in flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> At a breakfast this morning, @Yiannaki helped me to wick my Lemo2 beautifully.
> 
> Thanks Yiannaki. It's working like a charm.
> 
> I was getting dry hits on longer draws. I tried several methods but to no avail.
> 
> Yiannaki trained me on his method of pancake wicking. He did it in front of me and showed me slowly what he was doing.
> 
> We used Rayon so quite a lot and quite tight. Nice bunny aerials :
> 
> View attachment 29322
> 
> 
> Then, before blowing the wicks on either end he prodded them first to get the basic shape. That was the part I did not do before.
> 
> View attachment 29323
> 
> 
> Not shown he then lubed it up and cuts off the unused top parts.
> 
> @Yiannaki, I am halfway through the second tank of Paulie's guava juice and not a single hint of dry hitting.
> 
> Your method of thinning the wick seems to be the key. Working very well. And Paulie's guava is thick. 70 % VG. I am impressed.
> 
> You have breathed new life into my Lemo2. And I love the way the Lemo2 can be refilled without disconnecting the tank. Thanks!


So glad to hear that it's working well for you @Silver

Thank you for documenting the process and explaining it on here. Hopefully it can also help some others when wicking the Lemo 2.

I personally think the Lemo 2 is very under rated. All these fancy dual coil tanks seem to be getting all of the attention. 

The Lemo 2 has superb flavour, is easy to refill and it's virtually leak proof (except when I fill the tank and forget to close the top fill hole - which happens once in a while)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Mike said:


> Great job @Silver and @Yiannaki (All I can think when I type that is Yiayia). The Lemo2 doesn't get enough love - I've got 2 now, one's got a 0.8ohm build on a mech and has gone dryish once (out of 10 or so fills) my other I run from 17.5-25W and things hint at dry once every couple of tanks and I that's vaping from 70/30 to max vg.
> 
> @Puff&Pass I now have two  Both doing well!
> 
> For those who missed this cutie
> 
> View attachment 29324


Lol. Do you know that yiayia is greek for grandmother?


----------



## Mike

@Yiannaki I know, I know! However with my limited vocabulary (and come on Greek names are tricky as a xeno) I can't help it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Mike said:


> @Yiannaki I know, I know! However with my limited vocabulary (and come on Greek names are tricky as a xeno) I can't help it!


Haha I think your vocab is already quite extensive as a 'xeno'.  I am impressed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Efharisto - Greek/Cypriot gf is teaching me the ways

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nemo

Yiannaki said:


> So glad to hear that it's working well for you @Silver
> 
> The Lemo 2 has superb flavour, is easy to refill and it's virtually leak proof (except when I fill the tank and forget to close the top fill hole - which happens once in a while)



lol I just done the opposite I forgot to close the airflow , well I have replaced 2 wicks in as many weeks, using the cotton that was supplied. Now I don't do "heavy" lung hits. I have not had a single dry hit on 50/50 mix seems I have been very lucky and hope this continues. I pretty much wick the same way, fluff the cotton and just let it touch the base by the juice holes after wetting it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I'm using 28g tempered ni200, 4 wraps on a 3mm. Wicked with jap cotton. .08 ohm. On my sx mini m class, 40j @ 380 degrees


----------



## LandyMan

So after using my Lemo 2 for months, post the MvC meet on Sunday it decided to start shedding it's load through the air holes. No idea why? Coil maybe to high or low above the airflow hole? 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> So after using my Lemo 2 for months, post the MvC meet on Sunday it decided to start shedding it's load through the air holes. No idea why? Coil maybe to high or low above the airflow hole?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


Did the leaking start after you refilled?

Is it the same one I coiled and wicked for you? 

Have you tried unscrewing the base. There might be juice sitting in there and that's what is coming out. 

Very strange as I have setup mine the same way as yours countless times without issues. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> So after using my Lemo 2 for months, post the MvC meet on Sunday it decided to start shedding it's load through the air holes. No idea why? Coil maybe to high or low above the airflow hole?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



Check for the o-ring around the top of the chimney, where it screws into the top section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Check for the o-ring around the top of the chimney, where it screws into the top section


Yeah, it's there @free3dom 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> Yeah, it's there @free3dom
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk



Then I'd recommend stripping the entire device (every part that can separate) and washing them all before reassembling - there, I just gave you some work to do


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> Did the leaking start after you refilled?
> 
> Is it the same one I coiled and wicked for you?
> 
> Have you tried unscrewing the base. There might be juice sitting in there and that's what is coming out.
> 
> Very strange as I have setup mine the same way as yours countless times without issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hey @Yiannaki 

Yes, same coil and wick. Refilled and it started happening. Stripped and washed and rewicked tonight. Still leaking but not as bad as yesterday

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Then I'd recommend stripping the entire device (every part that can separate) and washing them all before reassembling - there, I just gave you some work to do


See my previous answer. Lol 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> Hey @Yiannaki
> 
> Yes, same coil and wick. Refilled and it started happening. Stripped and washed and rewicked tonight. Still leaking but not as bad as yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


Hmmm that's odd. I really don't know what the issue could be.

The only time I occasionally get leaks is when refilling with the device not fully on its side and the air flow is open

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

This is curious. Where exactly is it leaking from?


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> Hmmm that's odd. I really don't know what the issue could be.
> 
> The only time I occasionally get leaks is when refilling with the device not fully on its side and the air flow is open
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


This is the first time leaking for me, so I am stumped as well 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

Mike said:


> This is curious. Where exactly is it leaking from?


Airflow holes in the base Mike

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

I got some leaking when I went too light on wicking. Gotta make sure it forms a seal / trap sort of thing above the juice channels.


----------



## LandyMan

Mike said:


> I got some leaking when I went too light on wicking. Gotta make sure it forms a seal / trap sort of thing above the juice channels.


Wicked it the same as every other time when I had no leaking, so yeah, not sure what's going on.

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

Don't take this the wrong way, but you're sure you aren't catching in the threads either? Really annoying man, sorry to hear!


----------



## LandyMan

Mike said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you're sure you aren't catching in the threads either? Really annoying man, sorry to hear!


What do you mean, catching wick in the threads? Nope

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

So stripped the top of the Lemo 2 this morning. O-ring at the top of the chimney looked fine but replaced it nonetheless. Leaking issue resolved, BUT now I am out of spare o-rings


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> So stripped the top of the Lemo 2 this morning. O-ring at the top of the chimney looked fine but replaced it nonetheless. Leaking issue resolved, BUT now I am out of spare o-rings



Told ya


----------



## LandyMan

free3dom said:


> Told ya


Almost Buddy ... you told me to check FOR it, it was there


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> Almost Buddy ... you told me to check FOR it, it was there


----------



## nemo

I know that this is not a big deal but I just built my first sub ohm coil at 0.5 on my lemo 2 and now I get what people are saying. Just a pity my mod is not keeping up above 15 watts. Just hope the new istick when it arrives will keep up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith Milton

Just done a rebuild on my Lemo 2, Done a 28g twisted and flattened wire 3mm ID coil, cut a 3mm piece of Jap Cotton and this wick is thick.
Here is the size







And wicked it the same way as the original build that came with the Lemo, and man does it put off some flavour. And it might have stopped a bit of leaking I had on the tank, but it definitely seems to be vaping better, and I have it on the snow Wolf at 45 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Built this last night and have been vaping it non stop today 

It's been ages since I last used kanthal in a RTA. 

I have been pleasantly surprised by this build. Flavour is excellent! 


Lemo 2
28g (kanthal) double barrel coil
1.5mm ID
9 Wraps
0.66 ohms
Koh Gen Doh Wick

Will definitely keep this build it for a while!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Yeah that does look good. I need to try this, but the thought of getting those wires around the screws freaks me out a bit. The last time I tried the double barrel was on my Kayfun, that didn't work so well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Yiannaki said:


> Built this last night and have been vaping it non stop today
> 
> It's been ages since I last used kanthal in a RTA.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by this build. Flavour is excellent!
> 
> 
> Lemo 2
> 28g (kanthal) double barrel coil
> 1.5mm ID
> 9 Wraps
> 0.66 ohms
> Koh Gen Doh Wick
> 
> Will definitely keep this build it for a while!


 
Done the same build about a week ago and i think i will go back to it, as it was one of the best builds in the Lemo2 i had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Built this last night and have been vaping it non stop today
> 
> It's been ages since I last used kanthal in a RTA.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised by this build. Flavour is excellent!
> 
> 
> Lemo 2
> 28g (kanthal) double barrel coil
> 1.5mm ID
> 9 Wraps
> 0.66 ohms
> Koh Gen Doh Wick
> 
> Will definitely keep this build it for a while!



@Yiannaki, a few questions if I may
1. How do you attach the legs to the screws? Am i right that the legs are different lengths. One is closer to the post than the other? Do the coils heat up evenly when pulsing before wicking?
2. Is it a crisp vape? Will I like it for my menthol juices in your opinion? 
3. What power do you run it at and what juice are you vaping at the moment?


----------



## Richio

@Yiannaki that build looks interesting, shall attempt it tonight. I have a problem though, I love my lemo2, from the ease of filling to the beautiful flavor but the minute I insert 80/20, this thing goes to shit. I've literally tried everything to get it to wick properly but I'm getting no joy. Any tricks that anyone knows off?


----------



## RoRy13

Richio said:


> @Yiannaki that build looks interesting, shall attempt it tonight. I have a problem though, I love my lemo2, from the ease of filling to the beautiful flavor but the minute I insert 80/20, this thing goes to shit. I've literally tried everything to get it to wick properly but I'm getting no joy. Any tricks that anyone knows off?


 
have you tried pancake wicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio

RoRy13 said:


> have you tried pancake wicking?


Tried 3 different ways of pancaking. Still no joy.


----------



## RoRy13

Richio said:


> Tried 3 different ways of pancaking. Still no joy.


 
I would think that the pancake should not be too long, it should not touch the deck, this would give the thicker juice the opportunity to get into the chamber without having to touch the wick until it is well and truly in there to saturate the wick nicely.

sort of like this


----------



## RoRy13

Also try a bigger ID coil, so the cotton will have more volume, but with smaller pancakes


----------



## Richio

RoRy13 said:


> Also try a bigger ID coil, so the cotton will have more volume, but with smaller pancakes



Tried the pancake method with short wicks just above the deck and tried various coils with bigger id's. The only way I can vape high vg juice is by loosening the glass and tightening again which allows the air bubble to come up.
Will try this method tonight.


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki, a few questions if I may
> 1. How do you attach the legs to the screws? Am i right that the legs are different lengths. One is closer to the post than the other? Do the coils heat up evenly when pulsing before wicking?
> 2. Is it a crisp vape? Will I like it for my menthol juices in your opinion?
> 3. What power do you run it at and what juice are you vaping at the moment?



Forgive my late response. Have not been on the forum for a few days  

1 - The legs are slightly different in length, correct. The distance from the posts to the air hole differs slightly on the lemo 2 deck. So to get them both in the center, the one had to be slightly longer. They did heat up evenly when pulsing. 

With regard to wrapping, have a look at the below video from Rip Trippers. He used a 1mm ID if im not mistaken. I opted for 1.5mm instead and as opposed to installing them one by one, i installed both simultaneously. Which i found made it easier to wrap the leads around the screws.




2 - Its definitely a crisper vape than the usual dual coils which i use on other devices. I think the 1.5 ID makes a huge difference with regard to that VS a 2.0/2.5mm ID 

I definitely think its worth a try on your lemo with your menthol juice. 

The wicking also ensures no dry hits (at least so far for me) seeing as you are running two strands. You can tuck them to each side of the deck and the juice channels are completely unobstructed. 

3 - I am running it between 22 - 30 watts depending on the mood  



Richio said:


> @Yiannaki that build looks interesting, shall attempt it tonight. I have a problem though, I love my lemo2, from the ease of filling to the beautiful flavor but the minute I insert 80/20, this thing goes to shit. I've literally tried everything to get it to wick properly but I'm getting no joy. Any tricks that anyone knows off?



Hey man, have a look at the following wicking technique : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/single-coil-rta-wicking-technique.t12726/#post-239737

Hopefully that should help! Let us know

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## nemo

Well guys Just did a vertical coil ID 3mm the original 24awg that was in the box .44Ω according to the display wicking was about 10mm wide just pushed down around the coil after pitting the wide part of the chimney on. so far on 35w on the istck tc40w and its vaping like a boss.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nemo

nemo said:


> Well guys Just did a vertical coil ID 3mm the original 24awg that was in the box .44Ω according to the display wicking was about 10mm wide just pushed down around the coil after pitting the wide part of the chimney on. so far on 35w on the istck tc40w and its vaping like a boss.


It started flooding so I wrapped
Cotton around the coil and filled the sides. I must say this configuration of a vertical coil gave me warm vape good airflow but heated the tank crazy hot. I need a bigger mod for this configuration as battery life was very short on the small I stick. Good flavour but also experienced lots of spitting. I will give a compressed vertical coil a go next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Cant travel with this tank, leaks all over the place whenever its on it side....

Found something great been using the one mini drip tip on the lemo2 and the flavor is amazing.


----------

